
The Giant Black Book of Computer Viruses (1995, DOS) - elvis70
https://web.archive.org/web/20130731222702/http://vxheaven.org/lib/vml01.html
======
elvis70
>"This book will simply and plainly teach you how to write computer viruses.
It is not one of those all too common books that decry viruses and call for
secrecy about the technology they employ, while curiously giving you just
enough technical details about viruses so you don't feel like you've been
cheated. Rather, this book is technical and to the point. Here you will find
complete sources for plug-and-play viruses, as well as enough technical
knowledge to become a proficient cutting-edge virus programmer or anti-virus
programmer."

